

I think I'm looking for a technical co-founder - instakill

The other day I finished up with my project, www.bulletinburst. However, after some feedback, there are quite a few things that new to change and be added to make it the success I'm sure it can be. In light of adennis4’s ‘looking for a tech co-founder’ thread -http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2332349 - I’ve decided to bite the bullet (pardon the pun) and convince myself that I’m at the stage where I can’t work on this alone anymore.<p>What is it?<p>It's a lean online press office where companies can host their press releases in a streamlined environment that provides convenient, filtered access to the latest information to feature journalists, bloggers and interest readers. In essence, it’s a weapon in one’s digital marketing arsenal. Although it's not strictly innovative, the PR industry is not a zero-sum game. Because it’s not innovative, the product is market-validated, and there is certainly a lot of room for growth and revenue.<p>Biggest challenge:<p>Shortage of skills – the site was built using php and I’ve got my limitations with it. The core functionality was contractor made.<p>In full disclosure, I do have a sort-of partner (who’ll be building the analytics part of the product once we get to that stage), but he’s not in just yet.<p>What I’ll provide:<p>Obviously I’m the business guy. I could say that I’m not just that, because I know my way around CSS, HTML5, jquery scripts, some SQL, a touch of php here and there and non-relatedly, I’m familiar with a bit of Ruby and Rails, but you don’t want to use a hammer to drive in a screw. I’ll obviously keep a close tab and assist with deving where possible, up until the stage, where a better core version is ready, but at that stage I’d relinquish myself of the duties of that aspect.<p>My 9-5 is working as a digital media account manager in a massive digital media agency, so I know my way around the industry. I’ve got contacts in the right places, and I have a proper launch plan ready (By proper, I mean more than just a post on Hacker News, Facebook and Twitter hoping to get spotted – a solid launch plan).<p>The details:<p>I don’t care where you’re based. I’m in South Africa so I don’t expect much response from people around me. I do want someone with a firm grasp of English.  I’ll be willing to give up a third equity to somebody that commits with full-on passion.<p>Email is in profile.
======
JoshKalkbrenner
Check the following sites --

vworker.com elance.com

you will need to spend some cash, or really convince someone there is gold at
the end of the rainbow... to get a technical owner on board. I see potential
in your idea. Check out Axure to experiment with interfaces.

